# Free patterns



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

This site has great free patterns. I think they have gathered from everywhere. A great one stop shop lol.

https://www.laughinghens.us/knitting-patterns
https://www.laughinghens.com/patterns/crochet-patterns


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Thank you for sharing


----------



## mamakaren (Aug 9, 2018)

The patterns I saw weren’t free. You can sort by price, but then crochet patterns are added into the knit site. I’ll stick with Ravelry.


----------



## mamakaren (Aug 9, 2018)

Thank you for providing the links.


----------



## dcgmom (Jul 3, 2019)

Thank you.


----------



## MissV2 (Jan 3, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

They were free when I first went in.


----------



## RosieCVD (Jul 26, 2016)

:sm02: Thank you.


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

Thanks! Nice site. Sorting low to high all the free patterns show up first.


----------



## mylila (May 30, 2011)

Some are free, some aren't. No biggy. Peruse or don't.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

mamakaren said:


> The patterns I saw weren't free. You can sort by price, but then crochet patterns are added into the knit site. I'll stick with Ravelry.


There are 12 patterns per page, I scrolled to page 24. Every pattern was free (I didn't go further....no time) some of the patterns are real beauties.
There is a drop down menu which allows you to choose 'lowest to highest price'.


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

Trekkiebigtime said:


> This site has great free patterns. I think they have gathered from everywhere. A great one stop shop lol.
> 
> https://www.laughinghens.us/knitting-patterns
> https://www.laughinghens.com/patterns/crochet-patterns


Thank you, some lovely patterns. I expected the free ones to be scarves, mittens and hats but Wow! the free patterns are beautiful.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

I signed up for their newsletter. I doubt if I will buy any patterns (have more than I'll use already) but lots are free.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Most of the free patterns are for socks, mittens, hats. The one sweater pattern I liked says free and then when you click into the pattern it says $3.50. Confusing and will a download of a "free" pattern actually charge you?


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

MrsB said:


> Most of the free patterns are for socks, mittens, hats. The one sweater pattern I liked says free and then when you click into the pattern it says $3.50. Confusing and will a download of a "free" pattern actually charge you?


I got the legwarmer pattern. It was free in PDF but the paper one costs


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

mamakaren said:


> ..... I'll stick with Ravelry.


You have to create (yet another) account in order to download.
Yup, I'll stick with Ravelry and all the other sites I have accounts with already.


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

mylila said:


> Some are free, some aren't. No biggy. Peruse or don't.


 :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

They all had prices on them.


----------



## Araciel (Apr 2, 2011)

There are lots of free PDF patterns you can download, there is a charge IF you want a hard copy from the office.


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

MrsB said:


> Most of the free patterns are for socks, mittens, hats. The one sweater pattern I liked says free and then when you click into the pattern it says $3.50. Confusing and will a download of a "free" pattern actually charge you?


Look again, the one I wanted said free. When I clicked on it there were two options for getting it, one was free download, the other was $3.50 for a printed copy to be sent to you.


----------



## jen9 (Oct 2, 2017)

mamakaren said:


> The patterns I saw weren't free. You can sort by price, but then crochet patterns are added into the knit site. I'll stick with Ravelry.


Select knitting patterns first ( tick the box on the left hand side), then select the filter for Lowest to highest price and you will get the free knitting patterns.

It's not as comprehensive as Ravelry, but has some good patterns.


----------



## jdh (Jan 23, 2011)

Took me at least 3 if not 4 clicks, to get free patterns.
Tried to get 5 at once, but they all cost, so deleted from my basket.
Went back and tried again, got 3 I wanted for free.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Beautiful patterns. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## mrskowalski (Jun 4, 2015)

Thanks for sharing this. ????


----------



## yramesor (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Magical Mouse (Oct 8, 2011)

Thank you for posting the link. I can never have too many resources for knitting patterns.


----------



## ngriff (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks for sharing - some very nice patterns there.


----------



## Casper12a (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## ahnorton (Feb 11, 2012)

If you click and select “sort price low to high” the free patterns will be first.


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Fantastic and thanks so much for bring it to our attention. Happy holidays.


----------



## partridgelady (Dec 14, 2014)

Excellent, excellent website, I would love to make the Norwegian sweaters.


----------



## Sabina50 (Mar 1, 2018)

After several clicks I found ‘range free’ link. Yes mostly beautiful socks and hats. Thanks.


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Not all are free, but I have used a few and really liked the site ????????????


----------



## knittingwoman (Jan 30, 2019)

I just spent an enjoyable time reading the Laughing Hens website. Thanks!


----------



## Traveling (May 31, 2017)

Thanks for sharing. Most of the patterns were pricey, but nice.


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

Thank you for sharing this, really lovely patterns!


----------



## Dansmarin (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you very much. Lots of good patterns!


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Trekkiebigtime said:


> They were free when I first went in.


You were correct, they are free, but even I couldn't find them at first until some kind soul pointed out how to get them. Thanks to you both, they are all great patterns.


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

:sm24:


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks


----------

